
My Job Recruitment Tip that May Just Save You Thousands - bluebit
http://www.startupceo.co.za/2010/05/07/job-recruitment-tip/
======
wglb
A very thin article suggesting that 1) lots of resumes are online (CVs) and 2)
that you can google them for keyword phrases.

